# What it this plant in the background?



## zadratus (Feb 25, 2014)

Bought at lfs. I don't think it is Najas or P. gayi
Hoping it is Eriocaulon Type 2
Each whirl has 3-4 leaves


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

With 4 leaves a whorl, it could be Pogostemon quadrifolius as well.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's really Pogostemon quadrifolius aka P. stellatus "Octopus".


----------



## zadratus (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you for the responses.


----------

